# 1979 GMC



## alittle81 (5 mo ago)

I have a 1979 GMC 35 Midas class c. The tire size on it was a 8.75X16.5 which where I am is hard to come across. Through a bit of trial and error I have found the the rims from a 2013 Ford E350 dually will fit with a 225/65R16 tire one them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes and welcome. So your sorted then?

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

I'm not sure what question you are asking here tbh?...


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And welcome from me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

He has another thread running.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Could be a she Ray?!


----------

